# FS: Golden Apple snails



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

We have a lot of Golden Apple Snails that are eating us out of house and home (organic spinach and yam gets pricey...!), so if anyone's interested, we're selling them for $2 each. I'll post a picture later today.

They're very pretty - very smooth, healthy shells, and between 1cm to about an inch. We have an awful lot, so you'll get your pick.

For pick-up only. We're located in the south of UBC area.

Send us a PM!

- Ben


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll take some. PM sent.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful snails. Both Patrick and I got some off from Ben. very health and nice.


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump! Lots more available.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

anyone else getting them? would like to either pick up for everyone and split the gas price, or someone drive there and i pay for gas fee as well !

i m in for 10-15


----------



## tommytcchan (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll split 10 - 15 as well plus gas if they can deliver to new west area!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i could deliver to you no problem, as i m in highgate area, anyone else?!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> i could deliver to you no problem, as i m in highgate area, anyone else?!


Is highgate near Braid Stn? if so, I could met up there for 5 snails


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I want giant apple snail babies!!!!!!!! HEHE


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll take 6 and also 5 for storm. I'd like to pick them up around noon. I'll be going to king eds and would love to meet near braid or around metro town.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

HighGate is near my place (closer to Edmonds Station). 

If anyone's going, I'd like 3 please:bigsmile:


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Anthony
If you want then I can drop them off for you. That's if it works out tomorrow.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be home. Thanks. 

But if its out of your way, it sounds like some of the nearby BCA members are going there or trying to get something organized.

Thanks Vman.

Anthony


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

My number is 778-893-6752 if anyone wants to join then give me a call please. I'll be up tomorrow from 9am.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ i live just 8 houses beside anthony, if that would help hah =D


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Vman, thanks for the offer. I'll take 5 if you go in 
(kind of odd getting sails FROM you lol )


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Indeed it is. I'll let you know once I get an answer.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> My number is 778-893-6752 if anyone wants to join then give me a call please. I'll be up tomorrow from 9am.


Hi Vman

If your getting some snails, I will take 5 as well, and if you can give mine to Storm, I will be meeting him on tue and can pick them up from him.

Thank you very much

Kim


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

And this is what I meant by community. One member helping out others. Awesome. Thanks Vman for stepping up. You're the MAN!:bigsmile:


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

No problemo


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Snail run complete and hope everyone is happy with their new snails. They are beautiful indeed. No lie. May even get more now.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent quality & thanks for the snail delivery Vman. Really appreciate it (belated birthday present) Hope you enjoyed the suds & very expensive:lol: lunch (cough, cough).


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben - thanks, the snails are active, healthy and beautiful!

Lukasz - thanks, appreciate the effort you put into being the 'snail runner'. As always, fun to deal with you and May!


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Enjoy the snails!  Hope they do well in their new homes. 

- Ben


----------

